# Making a Prop Fireplace from a TV



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

A Little different bit of a build, but a multipurpose one! I came upon a cheap LCD TV and decided to turn it into a fireplace, So during halloween I can make it haunted and Christmas I can have a fireplace . A fun build, figured I would share!


----------

